# Lazy puppy sit or something more?



## LisaLaughs (Nov 21, 2019)

I have a rescue that has a lazy sit like that. I was worried when I got her, but everyone said not to worry! She's about 8, and has probably sat like that her whole life. She has had an x-ray, and no problems were identified.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations on adopting her! A lot of puppies at about 5 months old will have a lazy sit like that. Your vet has the right idea, don't worry and let her grow. When you are training you can also encourage her to sit upright more and I bet she will grow out of the lazy sit position. 

May I ask where you adopted her from? She is very pretty!


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Lazy sit! Never heard of that.
Firstly, well done for adopting a rescue Golden. 5 months old and what a cutie.

Here’s my Teddy, also a rescue golden (now 2 & 1/2 was 18 months when adopted), doing a side ways lazy sit.

He does sit ‘properly’ all the time, especially when commanded to sit. But he loves to sit like this with a toy in his mouth leaning against whatever furniture me or my husband are sat on.

I think it’s super cute. I hope your girls lazy sit is just a cute sitting position as she matures and not a hip problem.
Good luck.
I bet you’ll have lots of fun and cuddles with your Golden.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Congratulations, lovely girl !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pretty girl, Congratulations!


----------



## Shnga (Jan 25, 2019)

My girl will sit like that also. She can sit properly and does when she’s paying attention. I’ve been told not to worry. Just they way they are.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Both Lana and Molly sit lazily at home. Lana has her hips cleared by OFA and no problems. Molly is too little still but I will get her hips OFA'ed when she is 2. I think some dogs just like their legs a certain way. They are both more inclined to frog leg when relaxing than to lay 'normal' too.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Nothing to worry about. My boy sits lazy more often than not except when we are training, and his hips are OFA good. She’s a cute puppy!


----------

